# Satellite Television / Radar Detectors



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

OK. Since I am moving in less than 7 days, I had a question since the NBA playoffs are on right now. Does the satellite television in Dubai allow me to purchase sports events like NBA, NFL? If not, I will have to settle for online viewing. 

Also, why the hell is Sahm so damn expensive. Its like 365 dirhams for 2MB, im paying 120 dhs here in the US for 10MB down.. and 1MB up. For that much money they better include a 2MB uplink, which i doubt. 

Ok, one last question... I purchased a radar detector that works really well here in the US called Valentine II. It has prevented me from getting at least 10-15 tickest. I know we have radar machines on the highway like emirates road and sheikh zayed (i thikn SZR has them, forgot). But, do these use the same scanning techniques as the handheld radars here in the USA? 

Let me know, asap regarding the above as I need to pack the radar or sell it. 

Thanks

Rishi


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I think orbit ESPN provides you with the sports packages that you want including events like NCAA football... so I'm sure you can get NBA, NFL, MLB etc 

About radar detectors.. I'm pretty sure they are illegal in Dubai. I think they work on the same principle as the US


----------



## MOMENTUM59 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Radar Will Work....*

This is my first post on here since i came to UAE. Ah lovin' it. I brought 2 Radars here and yes they both work like a charm. Passport 8500 X50, and older Passport 7500. The only thing is that it goes off a lot.... which makes a really annoying to be honest so I took it off, but when i'm somewhere like on my way to Abu Dhabi i'll put in on and lay on the gas. I just bought a BMW 850ci here so i kinda have a heavy foot, to fit the car. But yes it work also. I found out some New phones from the US don't work here. I brought my Samsung T809 and got it unlocked but in US they use 64K SIM cards and Etisalat uses 32k which is older technology and they phones will ready SIM error. Which sucks, I had to buy a new phone down here. My mobile number is 3804699 I need to know where to go to kick it at night Anyone hit me up with a Text or Call me up.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

First, radar detectors are ILEGAL here, plus most of the radars are fixed and well visible anyway. There are less portable radars that it use to be before. I don't think you'll need it.

ESPN offers sports, but also SHOWTIME has an dedicated all-American sports channel called SportsNet USA that is suposed to give some of them. I have it in my packagge but I don't follow so I can't fully confirm, however as per the guide, these are offered: NFL, MLB, NHL, NASCAR, NCAA Basketball, NCAA Football, Wrestling etc, so no NBA I'm affraid but the events are shown LIVE. I consider SHOWTIME to be the best packagge, even that it is more expensive then the other.

As foir the Internet, yes it is more expensive and you have to live with it.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

If the police stop you, and find a radar detector, your car is impounded 6-18 months. simple as that.

as for US sports, they are divided by ESPN which is on Orbit [has got worse and worse over the last ten years] and FOX on Nilesat [which has got signifcantly better over the last 8 years].

for specific events you have to specificly check.

but bear in mind most tv deals only last 1-2 years, so events skip channels a lot.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

ok basically im asking becuase the nba finals startt on the 8th so i will miss the first fe games but as lomng asi can watch game 4 or ab


----------

